# Pack de Wallpaper 1920x1200



## spike33127 (7 Novembre 2009)

bonsoir j'ai réalisé pendant une année un dossier assez important de wallpaper en 1920x1200 pour Imac 24" .

comme je suis passé a plus gros j'en ai plus l'utilité donc je vous propose mon rassemblement de wall , il y a 511 photos pour 631 Mo env

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HFE2C1V9

voila A+


----------



## choumou (7 Novembre 2009)

Merci spike33127


----------



## spike33127 (7 Novembre 2009)

Je précise que la plupart des images proviennent de Interfacelift 

Derien choumou


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2009)

Sympa .


----------



## al1pro (21 Novembre 2009)

Toutes les photos sont vraiment splendides ! 

Bravo... et MERCI


----------



## Elesthor (23 Novembre 2009)

Mici =P


----------



## r e m y (23 Novembre 2009)

spike33127 a dit:


> Je précise que la plupart des images proviennent de Interfacelift ...




Quel intérêt de les diffuser sous forme de cet énorme paquet, alors qu'on peut aller les retrouver (et en choisissant celles de son choix) sur Interfacelift ????

De plus, es-tu sûr qu'Interfacelift autorise ce genre de rediffusion?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2009)

C'est juste un pack, rien de bien grave ...


----------



## UTM-ViNcE (3 Décembre 2009)

merci beaucoup


----------



## zep3 (3 Décembre 2009)

Les packs de ce genre ne sont pas autorisés, il y a des copyright sur les photos etc ...

Un peu de lecture: http://interfacelift.com/website/copyright_policy.php

Je pense que ton pack a été dans un but d'aider et de générosité mais les auteurs des wall aime toujours être cité pour leurs travail


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2009)

T'emballe pas, c'est juste un pack .


----------



## r e m y (4 Décembre 2009)

Il n'empêche que
1 - ça n'a pas d'intérêt de le diffuser vu que chacun peut retrouver ces fonds d'écran à al source (sur le site interfacelift)
2 - ça enfreint les copyright
3 - ça prive interfacelift de recettes publicitaires si ces fonds d'écran sont rediffusés ainsi sans avoir à passer via leur site qui vit des pubs affichées


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2009)

Les fonds d'écran ne proviennent tous pas d'Interfacelift.


----------



## spycker (7 Juillet 2010)

il y en a peut mais je les trouve pas mal sur ce site: http://www.tjam.fr/shop/medias.php


----------



## Sylow (7 Juillet 2010)

Je trouve ca tres sympa mais ils y en a qui devraient penser à péter un coup !


----------



## spycker (7 Juillet 2010)

comment ça?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2010)

Regarde les messages plus haut.


----------

